# Redesigned Transfer Express Blog Offers Tips And Tricks To Boost Business



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Transfer Express recently redesigned its blog to make it more user-friendly and interactive. Social media feeds have been added to provide inspiration and ideas, and you can now sign up to receive posts via email.

The blog covers a wide range of topics including marketing and selling, application, and how to use the tools available in Easy View, a free online designer. Recent blogs discussed nonprofit organizations, family reunions, math and science T-shirts, Indy racing, custom screen printed shirt tags, how to create gang sheets, and last minute gifts.

You can search for any topic you are interested in and if you don’t see if, send an email to [email protected] and request it. Transfer Express would love to hear from you. 

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.


----------

